

Ask HN: How much is your idea worth? - ibudiallo

We hear a lot that having just idea doesn't matter; execution is the key. However not all your ideas are worth executing either.<p>How do you decide which is worth investing time in?
======
sharemywin
The customer funnel is the best way to evaluate projects. 1\. Advertise Cost
per click, lead etc. 2\. Cost for them to purchase first time 3\. Cost to get
them to order again new product or re-order 4\. Total Revenue earned before
leave and never come back.

All business need to focus on this formula in one way or another.

Build the simples webpage or advertisment possible and see how much to get
someone to click through or call your number. Could even work with real world
businesses too. Think doorhangers and google voice number to track number of
calls per 250 door hangers. Build a sales page or other method to get sale. If
you have some kind of marketplace you need test for both sides.

------
WillThisFly
I have just launched a site today that can help with that. It's called
WillThisFly?.

It allows you to float your idea, get feedback and iterate until you have
something of value that is worth pursuing... or not: It means you don't have
to spend time and money finding out the hard way.

Check it out at <http://willthisfly.net/projects/1/>

------
ibudiallo
I wrote an article to go with my thoughts on this:

<http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/04/how-much-does-your-idea-cost>

